
Richard Stallman: "Dobbiamo ribellarci alla sorveglianza globale" - yiedyie
http://www.wired.it/attualita/politica/2014/04/04/stallman-sorveglianza-globale/
======
yiedyie
Why is this covered only in Italian, is Stallman filtered in google news,
English speaking news?

[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&gl=us&tbm=nws&authuser=0...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&gl=us&tbm=nws&authuser=0&q=Richard+Stallman)

